# Feeding Hungry Hunters....



## indaswamp (Mar 31, 2018)

I don't know how many of you guys follow 'The Hunting Public', but they were hunting in Mississippi close to where our lease is located. My younger cousin has been keeping up with their spring turkey tour and messaged them, offering to feed them for a night. I pulled out a bunch of smoked goodies to bring up there to them-Smoked venison sausage, smoked wild hog sausage, boudin, venison fresh sausage, Maple breakfast sausage, Goose Pastrami, and 3# of the Canadian Bacon I had just made...
My cousin cooked them a big jambalaya, I donated wild hog sausage and tasso for the pot. It was a fun trip! Great group of young guys. I wish them all the success they can handle! These guys are doing it right by showing the camaraderie and social aspects of the hunt.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 31, 2018)

Feeding the gobbling gobbler hunters. Good Deal Inda! ;):D


----------



## QueBeard (Mar 31, 2018)

NO WAY!!! 
Best show on YouTube, along with Shane Simpsons calling all turkeys.


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 31, 2018)

IDS, nice gesture on your part !


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 31, 2018)

I enjoy sharing what I create with my smokehouse. It was fun visiting with those guys. I've been on the road filming turkeys-I know what the grind is like. I can't repay the kindness shown to me years ago, but I can pay it back; which is what this trip was all about.


----------



## QueBeard (Apr 1, 2018)

Pretty cool that you have done that as well!! 
I'm all about spring gobbler . Opening day is tomorrow!


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 1, 2018)

QueBeard said:


> Pretty cool that you have done that as well!!
> I'm all about spring gobbler . Opening day is tomorrow!


Been open since mach 15th here. Birds were hened up bad, but now are starting to gobble pretty good. Won't be long before hens start leaving mid day....


----------

